# I may have a bit of a Mosin problem...



## Salt-N-Pepper (Aug 18, 2014)

I just picked up a '38 Tula today because it had a really smooth action & the barrel was pristine inside.

The problem? This is Mosin #21. I don't care who you are, that's a LOT of Mosins.


----------



## Mosinator762x54r (Nov 4, 2015)

Yes. But I think you should round it up to 25 for good measure.


Salt-N-Pepper said:


> I just picked up a '38 Tula today because it had a really smooth action & the barrel was pristine inside.
> 
> The problem? This is Mosin #21. I don't care who you are, that's a LOT of Mosins.


----------



## Mosinator762x54r (Nov 4, 2015)

You know...5 racks of 5.


Mosinator762x54r said:


> Yes. But I think you should round it up to 25 for good measure.


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

Nothing wrong with stock piling a great fire arm to simplify ammo and spare parts. I think you will end up with more unles you outfit them with condoms.


----------



## SDF880 (Mar 28, 2013)

Whew! I don't feel as bad having only 7


----------



## ghostman (Dec 11, 2014)

just to clarify you are saying you have 21 mosins?


----------



## Moonshinedave (Mar 28, 2013)

That's a lot of Mosins.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

If they turn your head then buy all you can afford. Just don't count on them as part of your retirement plan. Nothing wrong wit 21 rifles.


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

Enough to make Stalin Jealous.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

This brings up a question. We can have cash,Stocks, Bonds ,Gold in IRA accounts why not weapons and ammo.


----------



## Medic33 (Mar 29, 2015)

the old joke "how do you arm 4 preppers under 400 bucks?" two words " mosin nagant"


----------



## Salt-N-Pepper (Aug 18, 2014)

ghostman said:


> just to clarify you are saying you have 21 mosins?


Umm... actually 22 but I parted one out because it was in really bad shape... so I don't count it.


----------



## Salt-N-Pepper (Aug 18, 2014)

I have under $100 each in cost in 18 of them, so... pretty good return on investment, eh?


----------



## Salt-N-Pepper (Aug 18, 2014)

Smitty901 said:


> This brings up a question. We can have cash,Stocks, Bonds ,Gold in IRA accounts why not weapons and ammo.


I like the way you think.


----------



## TacticalCanuck (Aug 5, 2014)

Mosins seem to have there own personalities. They all seem unique. Hard to pass up on that.


----------



## Boss Dog (Feb 8, 2013)

Good news S&P, I just opened a shelter for excess and needy Mosin's. 
Red rover, red rover, send the Mosin's on over! I'll take good care of them for you. :angel:


----------



## csi-tech (Apr 13, 2013)

I hope you have at least 60 crates of surplus 54R for all of those or you are going to be shelling out some big bucks now that it is gone. I have 10% of the sum total of your Mosins.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Salt-N-Pepper said:


> I have under $100 each in cost in 18 of them, so... pretty good return on investment, eh?


 Pre Brady Bill Good SKS's sold for $69. over a period of time picked up a silly amount of them. Last year found a few that had not even been taken out of the box yet. Along with a couple Mk90's that sold for $139 they are AK47 clones. calling them Mk90's was a name game.
The same SKS's were selling for $500-600 last year. We did not sell any and will not at any price. At that time no one saw them selling for the crazy prices they bring. So who is to say what a mosin nagant will bring years down the road.


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

csi-tech said:


> I hope you have at least 60 crates of surplus 54R for all of those or you are going to be shelling out some big bucks now that it is gone. I have 10% of the sum total of your Mosins.


I guess we just need to elect a Republican president to overturn Obama's EO banning Russian products entering the US.
There are billions of 7.62X54R rounds available.
And don't forget, Russia alone made some 50 million Mosin Nagant rifles.


----------



## Oddcaliber (Feb 17, 2014)

You have 21 rifles,what's the problem? Not enough rifles!


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

I have managed to hold the line at two.
A 1943 Izhevsk 91/30, and a pristine 1948 Izhevsk M44.


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

I have an old chum with two Mosins. He was griping the other day the actions are a little sticky. Whats the key to slicking them up? Thanks for any scoop on that. I will pass it on.


----------



## Moonshinedave (Mar 28, 2013)

bigwheel said:


> I have an old chum with two Mosins. He was griping the other day the actions are a little sticky. Whats the key to slicking them up? Thanks for any scoop on that. I will pass it on.


:armata_PDT_04:
There's a lot of stuff on YouTube that addresses sticky bolt, here's a good one:



 I also buffed my bolt as smooth as I could get it, to be honest mine still gets a little sticky once it gets hot.


----------



## Stick (Sep 29, 2014)

Been following this thread for a couple of days now and I still can't figure out what the problem is. What am I missing here?


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

Moonshinedave said:


> :armata_PDT_04:
> There's a lot of stuff on YouTube that addresses sticky bolt, here's a good one:
> 
> 
> ...


Wow..lot of good info at that link. Thanks. Sorta glad I aint the proud owner of one of them things.


----------



## Gunner's Mate (Aug 13, 2013)

No problem here move along


----------



## Gunner's Mate (Aug 13, 2013)

Quantity is Quality


----------

